# Sticky - TUG ratings of HGVC Resorts



## TUGBrian

Ratings and Reviews of HGVC Resorts:

HGVC Timeshare Resort ratings and reviews .


List of all Marriott Timeshare resales, rentals and Exchanges in the TUG marketplace:

Hilton Grand Vacations Club Timeshare Resale, Rental and Exchange ads posted on TUG


----------



## Sandy VDH

Thanks Brian but you might need a bit more finesse in the search criteria.  A Disney and many other Hilton Head, and Hilton branded AI resort properties showed up, a bunch of Hilton's not listed under Hilton Grand but available via Hilton are missing (like Valdoro).


----------



## TUGBrian

I edited it a bit to remove some of the erroneous results...the list above is for HGVC resorts...let me know if it misses any?

There are tons of resorts that are "available" thru hilton, but im not sure those are considered hilton resorts.  (dri is the same way)


----------



## ccwu

TUGBrian said:


> I edited it a bit to remove some of the erroneous results...the list above is for HGVC resorts...let me know if it misses any?
> 
> There are tons of resorts that are "available" thru hilton, but im not sure those are considered hilton resorts.  (dri is the same way)



You need to add Park City Sun Rise.  That is a beautiful one.  It is hard to get in the winter.


----------



## pedro47

We  are not HGVC owners but this is great information.


----------



## TUGBrian

Added a link to quickly view all HGVC resales/rentals posted in the TUG marketplace.


----------

